# croc vids....



## mckellar007 (Jul 28, 2008)

got bored today, so i decided to film the crocs!! well a little bit anyways.

this is one of the freshies...

[video=youtube;Teq_N-fDwcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teq_N-fDwcw[/video]

this is the saltie...

[video=youtube;OQdR_1-8ybM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQdR_1-8ybM[/video]

i'll get another.... better video of the salty up soonish... same with the freshy


but until then enjoy!!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 28, 2008)

He didn't bite you


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 28, 2008)

he did bite me!! but i didnt get it on camera!! it doesnt hurt!! i will get one of him biting me and put it up!! the saltie got a near miss the other week, very close, a nip that left a couple of scratch marks.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 28, 2008)

And I wanted to see blood:evil:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2008)

its SO cute.. its quacks like a duck..


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 28, 2008)

Cute Vid, 
but i must have missed something..
Are these pets? what kind of license
:?  :?


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 28, 2008)

advanced licence in victoria, pets they are and great pets at that!!! love them to death!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 28, 2008)

That freshie sounds like Donald Duck!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 28, 2008)

AAAAEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Thats sooo cute, pity im in NSW and can never have one.......aww


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 28, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> That freshie sounds like Donald Duck!


 
DONALD!!!! 

he was trying to impersonate daffy!!:x:x:x hes going to need to improve on his impersonations!!


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 28, 2008)

lol i might consider moving to a state that allows the keeping of crocs one day just for the sake of having one.. but on that note they'd eat toooooooooooooo much. and then the hassle of having to let go of them when they're too big  that'd be a sad depart


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 29, 2008)

I want a croc! an i'll call him squeak!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 29, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> lol i might consider moving to a state that allows the keeping of crocs one day just for the sake of having one.. but on that note they'd eat toooooooooooooo much. and then the hassle of having to let go of them when they're too big  that'd be a sad depart


 

simple!!!

dont let go of them!!

the freshies only get to 2-2.5 metres, thats easy to maintain. and the salty, well 5-7 metres...but can you really put a price on love?


----------

